# Transfer Express Offers Puff Screen Printed Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Add extra dimension to your designs with Puff Screen Printed Transfers from Transfer Express. One of the company’s comprehensive line of Easy Prints® custom screen printed transfer offerings, puff prints let you create 3-D-type graphics on your heat press. 

The raised look and feel is an easy way to add interest and value to decorated apparel for a wide variety of markets. Great for fashion applications, these transfers can be used on cotton, polyester and cotton/poly blends. 

Puff transfers can be ordered in black and white and can be combined with other standard screen printed transfer colors. To find out more and request a sample, go to https://transferexpress.com/heat-applied-transfers/puff-screen-printed-transfers.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

